# HEPA filters



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Holmes-HEPA-D...3?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1420346774&sr=1-3
What do you all think of this one? I have a fairly small room where the birds are kept, which is where the HEPA filter would be.

For those of you who use a HEPA filter, what do you have? What do you recommend? I'm only looking into them just now and possibly considering one.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi Rowdy, if you read the title it says HEPA TYPE. It's not a true HEPA filter, if you want the 99% filtration you will need to buy a model that specifies having TRUE HEPA. 
I researched a lot last year before buying mine and discovered a few interesting things. 
In the case of you just wanting the machine to remove tiel dust, a HEPA type is fine, just remember that if you want it for medical reasons it won't suck up the really small particles. But it's OK for tiel dander. 

Actually the best type you could buy for tiel dust is a model with a pre-filter which you clean once a week (the HEPA filter is pricey to replace and the removable filter will help keep it clean), and a layer of carbon. The carbon layer is like a rough filter that goes in front of the HEPA, it catches smells and, most importantly, larger particles. 
I vacuum my carbon filter every week and the amount of powder and dust is incredible! 

Avoid the new technologies, plasma, ionising, etc because there is very little we know about it, I wouldn't use it for myself , let alone for the flock. 
Many models with these new technologies have a button to switch them off if you want, just make sure. 

I ended up buying a model with carbon and true HEPA, it kicks off automatically when there is dust in the air and it has changed the quality of the air enormously. 
Obviously you don't have a big flock so you just need a small one, you could probably get away with one of those with permanent filters (you wash them periodically), one thing I would never be without again is the carbon layer.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

So in case you want to go with that model, the ' Total Air with Dust Elimination" option sounds the best, no true HEPA but it probably has a pre-filter and most importantly you can switch the ioniser off.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry I wanted to add that the difference between true HEPA and HEPA type lays in the dimension of the particles they can catch. It seems minimal but it's not, so if you want to get the really small particles you need to get true HEPA. To reduce tiel dust, which has larger particles, any filter is good enough. If you have allergies or breathing conditions a true HEPA is the way to go.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Maybe this model would be good for you 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003RIUBG0?qid=1420457089&sr=8-6&vs=1

It costs a bit more but, considering that the filters on the model you chose cost more than the machine itself, I think it would be more economical. 
Quite a few reviews from people with parrots,all positive.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I think bobobubu pretty much covered it all with the filters. I learned some new things about the filter I have now! 

I think if you get the AER1 Series Filter in it because it is True HEPA (if you're not going just for dust) and turn off the ionizer the one you have would work pretty well!

I like the Conway products since they are pretty similar to the Rabbit Air purifiers if you get the True HEPA ones. I have the Conway AP-1512HH which has a True HEPA filter and I bought that to remove odors as well as catch the dust from Kiwi. It has an optional ionizer so I can turn it off, which was important since you are not supposed to use ionizers around parrots because it generates ozone which is harmful to them (and if it is against a wall it will turn the wall black as it makes dust stick to it). I ran it on high after I got it for 24 hours to get rid of the factory smell that came with it. :lol:
I just have one 'tiel so there isn't a lot of dust, when I go to vacuum it every week there is just a light coating of it. I've had it for over a year and haven't had to change the filter yet, no lights have gone off on it.
Noise level was important to me so I chose it because of how quiet it was so I could still run it while Kiwi and I were sleeping. You can barely hear it on the first mode or eco mode. If it is on auto and detects and odor or dust it can get a little loud when it cleans the air before it goes back to normal.
I like the odor removing effects. I especially loved it when the repair man opened our broken dishwasher up to clean it out and repair it. The inside had caught on fire had been sitting there for a week full of food after we took the dishes out!... The whole house reeked, except my room. It also worked well for fire smoke when I put it in the hallway to keep that out. That was actually kind of fun to watch it catch the smoke. :lol:
The only downside is the size of it! It is really tall, if it wasn't tall it wouldn't take up as much space, but it's not too wide so I found a nice spot for it.

Here is some more stuff on air purifiers! 
http://www.allergyconsumerreview.com/airpurifiers-information.html#sthash.yMjLPTk6.dpbs


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Any washable furnace filter works fine. Furnaces are designed to filter the air. Instead of replacing pricy air purifier filters, I have replaced the filter in my three air purifiers with a cut to size one designed for furnaces. One furnace filter lasts about half a year. It makes six filters after being cut to size, costing about $15 total. Works just as well.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow! Thank you for all of the info! That helped /so/ much! I learned a lot today. :'D

I love the idea of a permanent filter. :O I had looked at the cost of replacement filters for the one I was looking at, and geez. 
@bobobubu, Thanks so much for linking that one! I might actually go with that one. The price isn't too far out of my price range either. I'm assuming it comes with the carbon layer:









Thanks again so very much for all the help!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

No problem  
Between the pre-filter which you'll keep clean, and the carbon filter (which you'll vacuum once in a while) I think the HEPA filter, which is the last layer in the picture, will never need to be changed or at least not for a long time. Unless you decide to seriously expand your flock then that's a different story lol


----------

